# Packing it up for 2012...



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, it's been a heck of a year!

Been struggling to get 'in the mood' this year...don't know if it's been the warmer than average weather which tells my brain it's still August / September, the seeming lack of 'Halloween' in the stores, the fact Halloween is on a Wednesday this year, been busier with work, or something else entirely.

Add to that, it's really been an uphill battle to make a few props this year. Everything seems to work great until I pack it up ready to go...then it's not working! Unpack it...it works again! Also been venturing into setting up a small 'light show' with some controllers...of course you know how combining computers with anything goes!

But all this aside, I was making pretty good strides in the past couple of weeks and going non-stop for the past several days in prep for our annual Halloween party last night. I had to abandon a couple of props for this year...still don't have my flickery candelabra set up, will be waiting for next year to finish the fog chiller, light show is buggy as he#^. But, I'm fairly happy with everything by 'go' time. 

Guests show up, games commence, food is out and drinks are flowing...just starting go FINALLY get in the mood and the wife comes running up to me crying. She is normally not a crier, so something is definitely up...don't see any blood...well anything that looks real anyway. Nothing appears to be broken, bruised, etc. So I'm finally able to get out of her that she just found out her grandma passed.

At over 90, this was somewhat expected, though obviously not the ideal time to find out...if there ever is one. As word spread, our guests were very thoughtful...helped us clean up/put stuff away, and we packed up the party after only an hour or so.

Word came through today, visitation on Wednesday with funeral to follow on Thursday. And....beings all this is 500 miles away, looks like we'll be out of town through Halloween. So, overall sort of a crummy end to a crummy season for us. This will actually be the 4th funeral in the past 3 weeks... maybe time to start doing health checks and risk assessments for any new friends!

Anyway, I guess I will start pulling the display down so as not to confuse too many ToT's. We've been building up the show for the past several weeks, so passers-by will know Halloween definitely happens here. Now it appears it won't! Though on the plus side, it gives me about a 367 day head start for 2013.

Well, best wishes to everyone else for the '12 show! Pass out an extra treat for me.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Corey, so sorry to hear of your problems and the loss of a family member. Peace be with you and yours.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, so sorry to hear all this. I'm down in the Halloween dumps this year myself, turns out. Sorry for your loss, and here's hoping next year goes well for you!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. May the rest of the year be brighter.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the passing of your wife's grandmother. May your 2013 Halloween be less stressful.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Damn Corey, when it rains....Sorry for your & your wife's loss....You are sort of close, if there is anything I can do, please feel free to ask...Glen


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, take care of you and yours.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the thoughts and condolences. It is appreciated!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:frownkin:So sorry to hear about your loss. I sure hope things turn around for you soon....sometimes it just seems like you have a year like that. Well it seems like that to me any way. I am sorry for your wife's grandmother's passing and now you guys missing Halloween. I am sure next year is going to be better. Lucky 2013 should be a Halloweenie year for us all. I will definitely give out some treats with you in mind.  You guys take care and be safe.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I like your positive outlook as you're wading thru the final crummy days of Halloween 2012. Im sorry about the loss in your family. Let's hope 2013 is better for all of us!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Corey. There's never a good time to lose a loved one.

I've had a few false starts this year myself, but life kept getting in the way. I pulled my talking skelly out yesterday thinking that at least I could put something witty on a loop & have it greet my tots, but something in the toy motor circuit went south & it didn't work. I started to take it apart to check it out, but just wasn't feeling it. Took a nap instead.  There's always next year (unless the Mayans were right...)


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. This year hasn't been a kind year to many people so next year just has to be better.


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

So Sorry to Hear about your Loos, Last Year I Had 9 friends and Family members Pass Last year, including the Main Guy Helping me with My Big Displays, so I kind of know what your Going Through.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

My condolences for your loss Corey. Perhaps 2013 will be kinder.


----------

